# 2017 Crevalle 24



## Chimanor79 (Aug 10, 2019)

This boat is clean and ready for the water! Has single so rad, trolling motor and power pole. Includes the full bow cushion package. Powered nicely by a Yamaha 250 SHO. Call or text john @630-688-5990 for more info and pictures $69,995


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

